# Bird seed wreaths



## Zing (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm on a roll making wreaths out of bird seed and am quite pleased with the results.  These are gifts for Christmas.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 10, 2019)

Zing said:


> I'm on a roll making wreaths out of bird seed and am quite pleased with the results.  These are gifts for Christmas.


Love those!! May I ask for the recipe? I've been buying suet cakes for the birds around here but have been toying with making them.


----------



## Zing (Dec 10, 2019)

Sure.  They're super easy and fast to make.
1/2 c water
1 packet unflavored gelatin
3 Tbsp light corn syrup
3/4 cup flour
4 cups bird seed
dried fruits
ribbon
bundt pan
Pam spray
Combine water, gelatin in large bowl.  Add flour and syrup -- it'll be thick.  Add bird seed and mix till all seeds are coated.  Spray pan with Pam and put dried fruits in the bottom.  Put birdseed mixture into pan and press firmly.  Put in a cool place for 24 hours.  Wreath should pop out easy, if it doesn't set aside for more time.  You have to use a ribbon that's 2" wide or more.  The wreaths are heavy and will break apart with smaller ribbons.  

At Easter time, I also use plastic eggs to make seed eggs.  They're nice to display indoors before putting out for the winged friends.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## earlene (Dec 10, 2019)

Cool idea.  I wonder how many birds are bold enough to attack a wreath on someone's front door.  When I lived in a coastal forest in California, the stellar jays would have done, as they are a very bold bird and often came to my front entry deck to eat the cat's food.  But the other concern would be rats.  We once lived somewhere that had the boldest and most fearless rats I had ever seen.  They would certainly have tried to eat the wreath had we had such a one.

Here, all I'd have to think of is crows and I don't think they would venture onto the front door because there's plenty of other food available on the ground.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 10, 2019)

I've never even heard of em before today lol but it looks cute Zing!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 10, 2019)

Zing said:


> Sure. They're super easy and fast to make.



nice!!! I recently quit feeding the birds here cuz the rodents moved in--but I have a lot of bird feed left.  Sounds like a great xmas gift for some friends of mine!!  thanks for the recipe


----------



## Misschief (Dec 10, 2019)

earlene said:


> Cool idea.  I wonder how many birds are bold enough to attack a wreath on someone's front door.  When I lived in a coastal forest in California, the stellar jays would have done, as they are a very bold bird and often came to my front entry deck to eat the cat's food.  But the other concern would be rats.  We once lived somewhere that had the boldest and most fearless rats I had ever seen.  They would certainly have tried to eat the wreath had we had such a one.
> 
> Here, all I'd have to think of is crows and I don't think they would venture onto the front door because there's plenty of other food available on the ground.


I have a couple of suet feeders and the only birds I've seen on it are the local sparrows and chickadees. None of the larger birds (stellar jays, magpies, flickers, crows) have even come near it that we've seen. We have seen a rat around the garden but none at all near the house, thankfully.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 28, 2019)

Just a suggestion, substitute Molasses for the corn syrup. It's actually better for the birds. I use it to make flock blocks for my chickens.


----------



## lovdatsoap (Mar 31, 2020)

Zing said:


> Sure.  They're super easy and fast to make.
> 1/2 c water
> 1 packet unflavored gelatin
> 3 Tbsp light corn syrup
> ...




Looks so pretty 

Very lovely


----------

